# Lap Band Surgery and 90 day post-op period?



## sarahhess218@yahoo.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Regarding lap band surgery, when a patient is in the 90 day post-op period, do you bill for  lap band fill or adjustments? (s2083)

Thank you.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Inclusive to the global surgical package*



smesker@hotmail.com said:


> Regarding lap band surgery, when a patient is in the 90 day post-op period, do you bill for  lap band fill or adjustments? (s2083)
> 
> Thank you.





HCPCS S2083 (non medicare) is inclusive when performed *within* 90 days & NOT separately reimbursed.

Please refer the Medicare NCD bariatric surgery guidelines.


----------



## MCook (Feb 24, 2011)

This is also in the CPT section notes. 

Laparoscopic Bariatric Surgery Procedures 43770-43775 
Surgical laparoscopy always includes diagnostic laparoscopy. To report a diagnostic laparoscopy (separate procedure), use 49320. 
Typical postoperative follow-up care (see Surgery Guidelines, CPT Surgical Package Definition) after gastric restriction using the adjustable gastric restrictive device includes subsequent restrictive device adjustment(s) through the postoperative period for the typical patient. Adjustment consists of changing the gastric restrictive device component diameter by injection or aspiration of fluid through the subcutaneous port component. 

We do bill the appropriate radiology codes for the fluoro and barium, if used. 
Michelle


----------

